# Trying to remember an old Halloween song.



## Mandycane

I remember that one. I haven't heard a recording. I'll have a look around the net and if I find something, I'll post it here.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

I found someone's recording of it... No artist name, and they've just got it listed as "Halloween" which means it could be really tough to find.

http://www.mjabinhomepagecom.fatcow.com/mjabinhomepage/KC_Halloween_Parade/Pages/Halloween.html

Sorry. I guess that's not much better than what you've already found.


----------



## TheShape

This is the second recording I have ever heard aside from the the actual audio track I've listened to growing up! Thank you very much! A perfect nostalgia while locating the original. =)


----------



## Hollsballs

We sang it in 1971 first grade! 🎃👻 Never heard it sung by anyone other then our classroom and the classroom next to us!


----------



## Paulinski

There's a word or two changed, and it certainly isn't the recording we sang to, circa 1970, but you'll find this song as the 2nd grade recording here: Matten, Michele / Halloween Songs


----------



## miko

Can you see this? I hope you can see this video.









【full】Helloween song -elementary school- 2nd grade, 3rd grade,4th grade- nostalgic sound


You know it's the time of yearWhen the witches and ghosts appearThey come at night when there's no more lightHalloween is almost hereIf you look very careful...




youtube.com


----------

